# Warming barrels ? For kidding season



## suzyprichard13 (Jun 19, 2013)

This is the first year I will have kids in winter someone said something about warming barrels what is that? And what else should I get to be prepared ?


----------



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

I was the one that said this. My grandpa designed them, I will take pictures and post in a few minutes  They saved several of our kids... 

also a hair dryer is awesome if you have electricity, also towels and medical supplies.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Its a thick plastic, or metal 55 gallon barrel that they cut a hole in the top and the side. The top hole to run a heat lamp cord through, and the side for the kids to walk in the barrel. It look like this, except the barrels are normally plastic.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you do a search, you may find pictures of warming barrels. Mine are plastic and I use a 100 watt lightbulb.


----------



## msmarie1971 (Sep 14, 2013)

What a wonderful Idea! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## goatgirl1996 (Sep 9, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Its a thick plastic, or metal 55 gallon barrel that they cut a hole in the top and the side. The top hole to run a heat lamp cord through, and the side for the kids to walk in the barrel. It look like this, except the barrels are normally plastic.


That is so creative!! What a good idea! I just might do this if I need to!!


----------



## goatgirl1996 (Sep 9, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Its a thick plastic, or metal 55 gallon barrel that they cut a hole in the top and the side. The top hole to run a heat lamp cord through, and the side for the kids to walk in the barrel. It look like this, except the barrels are normally plastic.


That is so creative!! What a good idea! I just might do this if I need to!!


----------



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

Others beat me to pics so I won't add any more.  I love these things, I had never seen some one else with one until now. Our holes where always a lot smaller then these


----------



## goatgirl1996 (Sep 9, 2013)

kramsay said:


> Others beat me to pics so I won't add any more.  I love these things, I had never seen some one else with one until now. Our holes where always a lot smaller then these


Like how much smaller??


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

The only warning I have with warming barrels is to be sure the light is secure..I really like the bottom entry..Ive seen where the goats were basically dropped in and a light fixed over them..that light fell and burned the babies..the bottom entry will allow baby to get out if needed...


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Its a thick plastic, or metal 55 gallon barrel that they cut a hole in the top and the side. The top hole to run a heat lamp cord through, and the side for the kids to walk in the barrel. It look like this, except the barrels are normally plastic.


Not a heat lamp - a regular light bulb, usually around 100 watts. Heat lamps would be too hot and would probably melt a plastic barrel. I know they will melt plastic pvc pipe if they are very close.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

suzyprichard13 said:


> And what else should I get to be prepared ?


I would strongly suggest 50% dextrose and several Save-A-Kid syringes with feeding tubes. It is invaluable for getting cold, "dummy" kids going on nursing. Dextrose is a simple sugar that is easily absorbed and provides 'brain food'. Mix 30 cc's of Dextrose with 30 cc's of very warm water and tube the kid, then warm them up. I prefer the bath tub, removable shower head, drain screen, and warm water to a blow dryer. They will be actively seeking a nipple within 15 to 30 minutes unless they were kidsicles - in that case it could take 45 minutes.

I have found that plain old large cat carriers with a towel draped over them, and another towel laid inside on the bottom trap and hold the babies heat and keep them amazingly warm. I generally only have to put the kids in the carrier once, and they will seek it out on their own. Mom - especially if she is a first timer - doesn't always like them, though, because she can't see her babies. Some of my does will try to call the kids out of the carrier, and some just lay down in front of it and stick their heads into the carrier.

If your kidding shed is a 3 sided shed, make sure you have a few 5' cattle/combo panels. You can bend them around and drape a heavy sheet/bedspread/tarp/blanket over the panel to block wind and snow. My kidding shed has 3 10' wide pens under it and I use the cattle panels regularly when I'm winter kidding.

Get a cheap backpack and put thermometer, towels, head snare, lamb puller, unwaxed dental floss, pair of scissors, and anything else you feel you will/may need in it. Take it with you EVERY TIME you go out to check your does, but don't leave it out side or the towels will be cold. It saves time going back for stuff, and those few minutes could be the difference between life and death for your kids if you have harsh winters or it gets really cold. I hope this helps.

PS One more thing - *ALWAYS* use a fresh towel for each kid, even if they belong to the same doe, but especially if they belong to different does. Re-using a towel for 2 different does who are kidding at the same time will confuse the 2nd mother and can lead to her rejecting her kid(s) because they smell off.


----------



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

We always used a heat lamp in the dead of winter, it was checked a couple times a day, and our barrels where for babies up to two weeks, after two weeks they were put in with the herd, and in the herds main loafing/feeding barn we made a "warming corner", A plywood board in the corner with a properly built triangle roof, same concept as to how the light is hung, but the hole is about the size of the ones pictured plus 10+babies can get in their, even the soon to be weanlings would get in it.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can see the pictures of my warming barrels on this thread: http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f188/warming-barrels-65-ohio-135817/


----------

